# Death Note



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The world famous, widely popular manga, anime, movie series is coming to a theater near you! If you haven't heard of Death Note then you may be living in a cave, you might want to check for bats.

Here is a short summery of what death note is about....

Raito(Light) is a normal highschooler. He's very smart and spends most of his time studying. He wants to be a cop like his dad. One day he finds a notebook laying on the ground. It has a set of instructions in it which read that any name you write down in the book, while you are thinking of the persons face, the person will die. Light, as a do gooder feels it is his duty to use this notebook to rid the world of evil people. Along with the notebook comes its former owner. A death god named Ryuuk(Luke.) Ryuuk is pretty funny, he dropped the deathnote into the human world simply because he was bored and though it might be an interesting thing to do. Light uses telivision news to get the names of criminals and soon he becomes world famous under the code name Kira(pronounced keela fromt he english word Killer) Some people feel kira is doing what is right, killing bad guys. others though feel what he is doing is illegal and he cant be allowed to do this any longer. One of these people is the mysterious L. When L challenges Kira and says that he will be captured and will be put to death for murder it starts and phycologicly chess game full of decet and quick thinking. It's Kira V.S. L! with the police on L's side who will win? 

okay, well, thats the first two movies, I haven't seen the third(which is the one coming to a theater near you) so i really don't know what happens in it. THe third movie titled "Death Note L, Save the world" will be played at 7:30 pm at theaters all across america on the 29th and the 30th. the 29th is the movie in japanese with english subtitles and the 30th is english audio.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw a few episodes and it is a cool show. I haven't gotten to read the manga I hate Anime but thankfully this one cuts out the annoying cutsey big eyes stuff and stays dark and seems well written. If you like serious anime it is worth checking out.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the movie is a live action, with real people, not an anime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a fan of the manga and I have caught a bit of the live action film. I will defnitely check it out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...death note..i have a good friend who runs an anime/collectables store..i've seen a lot of death note stuff there..includeing the note book.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

YAY! I've got my ticket! I'm seeing the dubb tomorrow. I would see the subtitled version, but I lost my glasses and wont be able to read the subtitles.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

OMGOSH!!!!!! that has got to be one of the best movies ever!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooooo need it on dvd!!!! I loved it from start to finish. THe ticket was 12$ and my mom thought that was over priced. I would have paid even more for a ticket if i had to! ITS SO AWESOME!!!!!! and whats even better is the english voice actors were actuly really great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So, are you saying you liked the movie?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nah, it sorta sucked. LOL


----------

